# Limping pregnant doe



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a doe that is due anywhere from next Monday to a month out. I noticed her limping/walking different some what yesterday. She is still eating. Do I assume it is ketosis and what would be my first treatment. I have nutridrench, calcium drench, etc. she looks somewhat uncomfortable wobbling along.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get ketone strips and test urine


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Have you checked hooves for hoof rot? We've had almost two months of rain/ snow where I'm at and I had two does with hoof rot for the first time. All they had was some redness between hooves just enough to make them limp a little.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

sweetlifegoats said:


> Have you checked hooves for hoof rot? We've had almost two months of rain/ snow where I'm at and I had two does with hoof rot for the first time. All they had was some redness between hooves just enough to make them limp a little.


I will be looking at hooves thoroughly today. Just trimmed hooves 3 weeks ago but definitely checking later.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Get ketone strips and test urine


Tested ketones. Checked all 3 of my does who are all negative. All I can think is she is so big she's waddling and it almost looks like a limp.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The kids may be pushing on her spine wrong or she was injured maybe.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Check hooves, if they seem fine, dose with the calcium as she may be getting hypocalcemia.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My guess would be hypocalcemic or kids putting pressure on her spine or nerves running down her legs


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ok will it hurt to go ahead and give a dose of goats prefer calcium drench? It says on directions 1 oz at kidding and post kidding. Is it ok to give still. I see no reason why. How often or can I just supplement with Tums after first dose?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Go ahead, it won't hurt her. You can offer Tums too...is her leg hot or swollen?


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Go ahead, it won't hurt her. You can offer Tums too...is her leg hot or swollen?


No it's not hot or swollen.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

What is recommended amount of calcium for a pregnant doe per day?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I've never used that drench before, how many grams, or milligrams of calcium does it have per oz/bottle?
You can give tums as well.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> I've never used that drench before, how many grams, or milligrams of calcium does it have per oz/bottle?
> You can give tums as well.


3.75g calcium along with propylene glycol and b vitamins a dose is 1 oz. I tried to give this and she spit and gaged and coughed and I only gave her 4 -5cc before this happened. I pray she did not aspirate. I read there are other goats that have also reacted this way according to reviews. This is a doe who usually takes anything. I think I will try tums.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The propylene glycol burns their throat, it's alcohol. Give 6-9 tums.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The propylene glycol burns their throat, it's alcohol. Give 6-9 tums.


I have peppermint tums is this ok?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Any tums is fine, it's the calcium in them that you're after. Mine like the tropical fruit flavors


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It's best to use a stomach tube when giving propylene glycol. Tums will do, or there's a flavored calcium paste you can buy...I can't remember the name but I'll look!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If you can get some cmpk drench or gel, that would be better than the tums, but the tums will help.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wanted to say that we are dealing with hypocalcemia and/or PT in a doe that is due on Wed. She started out walking a little sore on a front foot, then stopped eating, so watch her closely. This is all new territory for me, but it seems a LOT of people are having problems with it this winter.

I also wanted to say, I am not a fan of the Goats prefer calcium drench. I gave some to my son's doe a few nights ago, and I seriously thought I'd killed her. She acted like she couldn't breathe, foaming at the mouth, etc. I was a complete wreck. She was fine the next morning... I did give her some more calcium drench yesterday and she acted very uncomfortable, so she won't get anymore of that stuff.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Even though they all say to give PG when they have HP, I wouldn't, I don't even like nutri drench because it has a PG base. For calcium, I like giving tums or the gel the best.
If you feed a grass hay and grain that is a recipe for disaster as that diet is mostly phosphorus, no calcium. If you feed oat hay and grain, that's a tad better but still bad. If you are going to feed them grain while they are pregnant, feed alfalfa hay.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> I wanted to say that we are dealing with hypocalcemia and/or PT in a doe that is due on Wed. She started out walking a little sore on a front foot, then stopped eating, so watch her closely. This is all new territory for me, but it seems a LOT of people are having problems with it this winter.
> 
> I also wanted to say, I am not a fan of the Goats prefer calcium drench. I gave some to my son's doe a few nights ago, and I seriously thought I'd killed her. She acted like she couldn't breathe, foaming at the mouth, etc. I was a complete wreck. She was fine the next morning... I did give her some more calcium drench yesterday and she acted very uncomfortable, so she won't get anymore of that stuff.


It must really be some nasty stuff. My doe hacked, coughed and shook her head like crazy. I definitely do not think I will use that again unless I can mix it with something that I can get her to take. I have given this doe nutra-drench and never had a problem but it seriously scared me the way she acted after taking this.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Even though they all say to give PG when they have HP, I wouldn't, I don't even like nutri drench because it has a PG base. For calcium, I like giving tums or the gel the best.
> If you feed a grass hay and grain that is a recipe for disaster as that diet is mostly phosphorus, no calcium. If you feed oat hay and grain, that's a tad better but still bad. If you are going to feed them grain while they are pregnant, feed alfalfa hay.


 I feed very little grain (not even 1/4 pound-this is what they have always got) once a day. Alfalfa and alfalfa mix hay-lots of this 2x daily. I think as a precaution I will now start giving all pregnant does the calcium paste which I plan to get tomorrow. I am praying this is just discomfort from the babies pressing on nerves and not hypo-calcemia


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The stuff does burn, you have to give it very slowly so she swallows it and not spit it all out. Tie her up but have her head so you can hold it level but slightly upward, when giving it, not a lot though, it will cause her to aspirate some, if her head is too high. When she coughs and gags, let go of her head and let her get it down. If her head is held upward too long, there may be problems. I had given a doe that, she reacted violently, but if you have nothing else, it is a life savor. You can mix it with something else to dilute the bite, but make sure you give the right dosage or even giving a bit less is better than none.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

I will keep it on hand just in case. I bought CMPK drench. I could not find any paste. 2 does are in kidding pens today due any day! I am praying we kid with no issues.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Great read....

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/goats/Resources/GoatArticles/GoatFeeding/GoatNutritionalDiseases1.pdf


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Great read....
> 
> http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/goats/Resources/GoatArticles/GoatFeeding/GoatNutritionalDiseases1.pdf


Great read!!! Thank you.


----------

